# Purple strings



## Eman88 (Sep 3, 2013)

Looking for ideas for some new strings for my girlfriend. Post them up!


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings (Mar 23, 2013)

what other colors does she like?


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Pm ray knight I am sure he will hook you up


----------



## hammer head (Nov 23, 2003)




----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Here is a set I built ( 452x ) Flo.Purple & Flo.Green


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings (Mar 23, 2013)

Flo. purple/Electric Blue with flo. green pinstripes would look nice


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

sniper10177 said:


> Flo. purple/Electric Blue with flo. green pinstripes would look nice


Yep!! agreed!


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Flo purple,teal,metallic bronze


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

tag


----------



## Eman88 (Sep 3, 2013)

Keep them coming those look good!


----------



## Mathews4ever (Jan 13, 2007)

I built some purple and yellow for my cousin looked awesome got pics somewhere I'll try and find them


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

how bout flo yellow/flo green with flo purple pinstripes ??


----------



## mizzo29 (Jan 12, 2011)

Purple/silver/black pin stripe. I've heard the white can bleed with brighter colors


----------



## jhauser (Feb 24, 2005)

I shoot purple and black 60 x strings


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

light pink/flo purple or electric blue/flo pur two of my favs for ladies bows


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

dont forget black cherry, cool color too...


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

Purple with Flo-green streak in 452X from Proline.
Young lady in my club likes purple (hence the purple Vipertec) and chose the colors.
I ordered them in but wasn't too sure about the green streak until I saw them, realised that it does work

Kev


----------



## Rshoe88 (Feb 10, 2014)

Can anyone help I am looking for a 26" cam for rh sq2


----------



## pse-pro91 (Feb 18, 2009)

Purple and silver with flo green pinstripe


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Anyone have purple and silver with black pin stripes?


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

pse-pro91 said:


> Purple and silver with flo green pinstripe


That looks cool


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

Black pin would blend in with the purple


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

Purple and pink! Purple and white
















Hutch


----------



## Hogwire Strings (Feb 25, 2014)

Black and FLO purple with a flo green pin







Flo Purple and black with a Flo pink pin


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

pretty nice string slingin


----------



## DJolly (Aug 14, 2011)

Here's a set I did for my wife. They're basically purple / purple with a pink pinstripe.


----------



## CobraAviTek (Sep 16, 2013)

I was thinking of getting some in school colors. My bow is Mossy Oak Infinity and I don't know if it would look good or not. Has anyone done purple/gold or yellow/black pinstripe or purple/black/gold or yellow pinstripe? Something along the lines of this picture.


----------

